
Kattis Problem Archive - wamatt
https://open.kattis.com/
======
guessmyname
This is kind of creepy, I registered this morning and started practicing with
the trivial exercises, I didn't fill anything special in the registration form
besides the username, and now — around six hours later — my profile has been
automatically updated with an association to my university and country _(which
I also didn 't select when I signed up)_. I am not surprised by the country
selection, they can easily get that information with a good GeoIP database,
but I wonder who did they get the name of my university, maybe from LinkedIn
since it is the only place that I am aware of contains that information.
Kattis seems like a fun project nonetheless, but these two things scared me
out a little bit.

~~~
DKnoll
It's not scary in and of itself, they just gave you an awareness of the open
source intelligence available on you.

------
wamatt
Nice to see this getting attention :)

So here's something rather unusual (or not?): While HN says I submitted this
story _6 hours ago_ , actually I submitted it _2 days ago_.

A HN Algolia search confirms

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=kattis](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=kattis)
or [http://imgur.com/a/O0pws](http://imgur.com/a/O0pws)

At the time, I was a little surprised to see it not get upvoted more. OTOH it
was kind of a slow period (Sunday evening IIRC). The original submission
stayed for a few hours, then dropped off the frontpage with only a vote or
two.

Which does make one curious, in what way could this occur? Had I bungled a
planned HN launch? (and then maybe a mod helped out to resubmit). Or is there
some other mechanism at work.

------
serg_chernata
This is a good time to bring up the fact that Advent of Code[1] will be
returning this December. I had a blast working through it last year and can't
wait for more.

1\. [http://adventofcode.com/](http://adventofcode.com/)

------
fjaguirre
I really like all the different rank lists that are available.

    
    
      https://open.kattis.com/countries/MEX
      https://open.kattis.com/universities/unam.mx
      https://open.kattis.com/ranklist/universities
    

Nicely done!

------
Pufe
On the help section it says I can write my solution on any language. How do I
submit my solution in a language not supported by kattis?

~~~
Pufe
I feel stupid for misinterpreting the statement on the help section. Sorry.

~~~
niemela
Don't... you're definitely not the first to do that :).

------
ssijak
Never heard of this. How does it compare to euler or topcoder practice rooms?

~~~
hjalle
Im pretty sure that this is a public version of the platform that has been
running at KTH (royal institute of technology) for years. It was used as a
test suite as well as performance test for assignments there for the CS
school.

~~~
Hernanpm
That is correct, it went popular when it was used at ACM ICPC world finals
some years ago.

~~~
SuprDewd
And still is. Also, more and more ICPC regional contests have started using
Kattis.

